# Training Pup for Baby



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Based on the recommendations from the board, we purchased "Tell Your Dog You're Pregnant: An Essential Guide for Dog Owners Who are Expecting a Baby."

Well.... it comes with a CD or download of sounds that baby makes. There are 12 tracks with sounds of baby crying, eating, snoring, etc.

We did the first step today, which is playing the sounds at a realistic volume level to observe the reaction. The tracks that the dog reacts to, you then play at an extremely low level while doing fun activities with the dog. You gradually raise the level until it is at a normal sound, then teach behaviors expected of the dog at each sound/activity. It's a great book.

ANYWAYS, we did step 1 today and Oso reacted to EVERY single track. He was quite distressed by the end, though all his behaviors fell in normal range). He started by cocking his head and then started sniffing around for the baby/sound. We skipped through the rest of the track as soon as he responded. He started whining when we turned it off. He was actually scared of me when I went over to him afterwards and took a few minutes to settle down. 

Anyways, I'm REALLY REALLY REALLY glad that we are starting now, pre-baby. We have still 5 months to go. By that time, we will all be used to these sounds.  

I think it was flynnandluna who suggested it, but not sure. Thank you! I recommend it for any others expecting babies in the future. Reading the "great family dogs" section just reminds me more that we need to make sure the boy is prepared.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

And then you will find out (like with so much else...) ... none of that applies, with a Vizsla LOL

Congrats, on the new baby


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds like a good book. Good to know as I might need it...in 2-3 years. Ha ha. Don't forget, as with all training, it might get frustrating at times but one day it will click with him and all of your hard work will pay off. Good luck!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I just posted about this a few weeks ago! Seems like everyone is having babies! Actually we r not but all my friends are!! We are grateful many of our friends are socializing our dog to babies. I have been very cautious as the babies are now getting control of arm and leg motions and can reach out to Miles. After 4 or 5 meetings I got the confidence tonight to let him actually make contact with the baby, having only let him sniff or look from a foot away before. He sniffed the hands and feet, wagged his tail, and sat down. We couldn't be happier with how gentle he was. If any of your friends have babies maybe that would help socialize your pup too!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh - Milesmom, that is wonderful!! 

There is a possibility that Oso would be fine without the training, but a lot will be changing in his life and we want to prep him. He was really alarmed by the sounds, but then again they were coming from a computer. Later we'll have the baby doll and do the whole pretend shebang. But, that is MUCH later. 

Now, is the easy part, just playing the baby track on so low a volume he doesn't react when we are having fun. ;D


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Good stuff L2L! we used a baby doll that made cooing sounds to get Elroy used to it before we had our daughter, and it worked pretty well. Now if they made a 6 month old sized doll that crawled around the floor and kicked like crazy in a jumperoo it would of helped us a bit more for the phase we're in now haha! Good luck, and just like everything else with our dogs, consistency and repetition are the way to go.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes, that is exactly what I was thinking, that the dog would look for the source of the noise. They are not simple. If it turns out it's unidentifiable, abstract it may develop a phobia, IMO. Did well to reduce the sound level.

I believe in a direct approach, at the same time I have nothing clinical or scientific to share, except my personal experience. 
Have introduced Sam to fireworks, babies, children, gun (to a lesser degree) by kneeling beside him with one hand over his shoulder (like in my avatar). Gently stroking his chest with the other hand. 

Babies are not a problem for psychologically balanced dogs. They love babies. They stay clear and will eventually protect them. My problem was the dog would approach, smell and lick the baby's face once, then back off a little carefully wagging it's tail. 

Fireworks were early on, perhaps a month after I brought him home. We stopped, made him sit with me kneeling beside (as previously mentioned) and watched. Later that year we spent New Years at Niagara Falls with fireworks all around and not a sign of discomfort from the dog...

Thunder was a little more of the same as we watched from the porch.

Not sure if it's me or just my dog is mellow???


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

We probably have the worst, most unable-to-adjust-to-new-situations Viszla ever, Gus, and he did just fine when we brought home our new baby. We were really worried because he HATES everybody beside me and my husband. He growled at the baby for like two seconds on the first day, but since then has been fine. And we didn't really prepare him at all. He now knows her name and will go "find" her, it's really cute. He does try to lick her incessantly, like, he can't even control himself, so having a good "leave it" command is essential. (I wish I even had a "no lick" command!) He also will get jealous when she is on the floor and I am playing with her, and will try to sit in my lap and get between us, so maybe getting him used to you sitting on the floor and playing would be healpful too!

One big future problem I am seeing is that our dog has developed resource gaurding, where he will protect his bones and food. This obviously is scary once the baby starts crawling. So I would definitely work on that too, if there is a problem. I think if you have a good "leave it" command and work to make sure the dog isn't resource guarding, you will be fine! As I said, our dog is the WORST. Even the breeder was worried about how he'd adjust to the baby, but besides the resource thing, he has been great! (Well, he has some big problems in general, but thankfully adjusting to the baby has not been one of them). Good luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Always amazed after reading your posts, JJ. Many would have given up on the dog long ago. 

Blessings, and all the best. 

/
I have the dog at my side all the time. If he's not touching then I must touch him...otherwise, feels like something is missing. 
We have two dogs. One sits on the right, the other on the left and the babies in my lap. There is never any confusion. 
BUT, there's no resource fussing over bones, toys, etc. Baby needs it, baby takes it, dog politely relinquishes the prize. Just how I trained, LOL. 

That doesn't mean things stay the same if we are not in the room. That's why I think the safety of the crate is not be understated. 
I don't like leaving things to chance, generally.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Datacan - I'm hoping to train the boy now as much as possible, as I may not have a lot of time/energy for training in the early baby days. I honestly have zero idea as this is new to me. 

JJohnson - we'll definitely work on the leave it. His is pretty strong now, maybe we'll put peanut butter on baby and tell him to leave it and then give him some on our fingers instead or in his bowl/kong. 

DougandKate - Cute photo!! Maybe once we get the baby doll, we'll have him practice sitting by doll when on the blanket? Maybe baby's play blanket can be a no go for him? 


Either way, I know we won't be able to prepare for everything. It makes me feel better to do as much as possible. It's good to hear everyone's positive experience with their V's, especially yours JJohnson. What a relief that your boy responded so well. You'll have to keep us updated as you make progress on the resource guarding.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

The good news is both dog and baby learn to adjust to eachother! Our boy is a crazy barker- barks all the time at everything. It doesn't even wake the baby up anymore. And when he licks her, she just shuts her eyes and lets him go to town until mom realizes what is happening and stops him!

The baby just LOVES the dog too. Her first laugh was at the dog! She giggles at him ALL the time; she thinks it hilarious when he jumps, barks, whines, etc. Now he drops the ball at her feet, and she tries to grab the ball and put it in her mouth. The first thing I'm going to teach her to do is throw the ball so that they can entertain eachother!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Doug,

Gia is so adorable. Love that head of hair she's got.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Doug,
> 
> Gia is so adorable. Love that head of hair she's got.


Thank You Einspanner!

luv2laugh: Our plan is that the baby's blanket is off limits, as you saw in the pic its a constant battle. Elroy just has to try to sneak a paw on it all of the time!

jjohnson: Gia loves Elroy SO much. She is constantly turning her head watching him run everywhere in the house. Laughing at him and happily accepting his kisses until i tell him "leave it."


----------

